# Help Me!



## Lucstar (28 August 2004)

Hi guys, currently i have a portofolio of the following:

Code Holding Current value Current price 
AMC 1200 $8,724.00 $7.27 
NAB 450 $11,902.50 $26.45 
LHG 10000 $10,600.00 $1.06 
COH 400 $7,716.00 $19.29 
WMR 2000 $10,100.00 $5.05

Recently, i need to raise a capital of $10,000 - $12,000 without selling AMC or WMR. What would you guys recommend i sell to raise this capital? Please help me, as i need to make a discision by early comming week, perhaps monday if possible.


----------



## GreatPig (28 August 2004)

Lucstar,

No one here can advise you in financial matters. You have to either decide for yourself or see a licenced financial advisor.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (28 August 2004)

Lucstar,

GP is right and one can only give you some ideas as to what possibilities you may consider. There is a difference between giving financial advice and talking about possible ways to trade. 

You may consider looking at how the stocks performed from when you bought them instead of just looking at the total that they are currently worth. If you have some that gave you a great profit, then you may as well consider selling them to cash in the win. Or you may have a bad egg that has given you nothing but headache. Each position you're holding has a history to it that you should consider when making your decision. Nobody knows the story better than you, so I'm affraid, you'll have to make up your own mind here.

Over all, you only have 3 to pick from 

Have a nice weekend

Stefan


----------



## Lucstar (28 August 2004)

Thanks for the advise guys, btw, i forgot to mention that i really dont own these stocks in reality. Its the ASX game that i'm participating in. For those who don't know about the game, its just a game where you are given an imaginary $50,000 in invest in the sharemarket over a period of 12 weeks. The objective, obviously, is to profit as much as you can. So yer, but anyways, thanks for your advise Stephen. Much appreciated. Btw, does anyone have anything further comment to add to my current portfolio or have any tips or advise that they can give me. Thanks


----------



## GreatPig (29 August 2004)

Lucstar,

If you're playing the ASX game, why do you need to raise capital? Is there some other stock you want to buy?

GP


----------



## Lucstar (29 August 2004)

Yes, GreatPig. I need to raise capital asap


----------



## Lucstar (29 August 2004)

So far, i'm planning to sell all of my LHG stocks, which would give me enough money. The reason i'm selling this is becuase the other stocks have fallen. yet i still think that those stocks have some potential. What do you guys think of my decision?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 January 2013)

Lucstar said:


> Hi guys, currently i have a portofolio of the following:
> 
> Code Holding Current value Current price
> AMC 1200 $8,724.00 $7.27
> ...






Lucstar said:


> So far, i'm planning to sell all of my LHG stocks, which would give me enough money. The reason i'm selling this is becuase the other stocks have fallen. yet i still think that those stocks have some potential. What do you guys think of my decision?




Sorry for the late reply, but I was busy.

What did you get for your LHG?

AMC is now $8.47
NAB is now  $26.35
LHG no longer exists
COH is now $81.62
WMR is now can't find them.

I do hope you held on to your COH.

After the comming (sic) week, were you still upstanding?

gg


----------



## Smurf1976 (21 January 2013)

I suspect that the original poster would have made a decision at some point within the past 8 and a half years.....


----------

